# numb nuts



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

Since we're on the topic of chamois creme I thought I'd ask a delicate question. I use a Body Geometry seat and its comfortable enough, no pain, but after about 30 minutes my hinter regions get numb. If I stop and move things around I'm good to go in 30 seconds but it returns 15 minutes later. Is this normal? I tend to point "willie" up since I end up sqeezing him into the saddle otherwise.
Ya, I know this is way too much info but I'd like to minimize any damage that might be done.

Any suggestions?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Check saddle tilt. Possibly a degree or two nose down will relieve pressure and not put too much pressure on the hands.

Check saddle width. If too narrow, you'll be sitting on soft tissue, not your sit bones.

Check chamois: too bulky will compress into soft tissue.

Check technique: stand up more often for a few pedal strokes to keep the blood flowing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

itspossible said:


> Since we're on the topic of chamois creme I thought I'd ask a delicate question. I use a Body Geometry seat and its comfortable enough, no pain, but after about 30 minutes my hinter regions get numb. If I stop and move things around I'm good to go in 30 seconds but it returns 15 minutes later. *Is this normal?* I tend to point "willie" up since I end up sqeezing him into the saddle otherwise.
> Ya, I know this is way too much info but I'd like to minimize any damage that might be done.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It's not normal and you need to correct it. If you just purchased your bike from a LBS, go back, explain the situation and have the fitter make some adjustments. 

If OTOH you've never had a fitting, I suggest investing in one at a reputable LBS. A standard (~$50) fitting will do.

If you're somewhat familiar with bike fit you could try a couple of small adjustments, but some fixes are counterintuitive, so caution is advised. 

FWIW, I'm not a believer in the nose tipped down for the reason robdamanii mentions - pressure on the arms, wrists and hands. If the saddle is level and you're experiencing pressure ahead of the sit bones, there are better remedies.

Also might be worth it to have your sit bones measured and check the result against your current saddle.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> It's not normal and you need to correct it. If you just purchased your bike from a LBS, go back, explain the situation and have the fitter make some adjustments.
> 
> If OTOH you've never had a fitting, I suggest investing in one at a reputable LBS. A standard (~$50) fitting will do.
> 
> ...


Definitely the measure.

When I commented on "tilt down" I intended for about a degree of change, no more. If you feel like you're sliding off the saddle, it's too far down.

I run about 2 degrees of nose down, works like a charm.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Saddle tips*



itspossible said:


> Since we're on the topic of chamois creme I thought I'd ask a delicate question. I use a Body Geometry seat and its comfortable enough, no pain, but after about 30 minutes my hinter regions get numb. If I stop and move things around I'm good to go in 30 seconds but it returns 15 minutes later. Is this normal? I tend to point "willie" up since I end up sqeezing him into the saddle otherwise.
> Ya, I know this is way too much info but I'd like to minimize any damage that might be done.
> 
> Any suggestions?


There are 7 factors in preventing saddle numbness and pain:

1) saddle adjustment - tilt angle is very important

2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle

3) standing up - you should never let things go numb or get painful. At the first sign of any lack of feeling or pain, pedal standing up for a short distance and repeat as necessary to bring the feeling back and prevent further numbness

4) easing up - you want to lift your butt off the saddle any time you are going to hit a bump or sharp edge. It's easier on your anatomy, your wheels, your tires, and the rest of your bike.

5) bike fit: in addition to saddle height and tilt, there is fore/aft adjustment, reach and drop to the bars, cleat position.

6) tires: proper width with the right PSI for your weight and roads so you don't feel every single road imperfection.

7) saddle - there are some people who can ride most any saddle if it is properly adjusted (see #1) and there are some people who have problems with nearly any saddle. It's hard to predict which type you are. Work on 1-6 and if that doesn't help, THEN consider a new saddle.

The standard advice to cure numbness is to tip the nose down, but having discussed this topic many times, it seems that some people are not sitting properly on their saddles. You need to have a saddle and saddle position that has your sit bones on the butt of the saddle. If your saddle nose is tipped down too far, it may cause you to slide forward. If it is tipped up too far, it may be causing pressure. And if you can't get things right in between these points, it may be that you are not sitting in the right spot or that the saddle doesn't fit you. IME, the range of saddle tilt goes from "nose level" to saddle level. Nose level means that for most saddles, the butt of the saddle is elevated (this is how I ride). Saddle level means that a level placed on the saddle would have the nose and butt level, which may create a hammock effect in the middle. Your personal comfort has to rule on where to place things in this range. Also, fore/aft position can influence comfort - it is a trade between pedaling style and the how much you lean on the bars vs. sit on the saddle.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I did all of those above, but still had to get a cutout saddle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Specialized Toupe.

Best seat evahhhh!


----------



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice everyone, I've tilted the seat just slightly nose down, went for a quick 10 km ride late yesterday and it felt OK, an inch of snow this morning has pretty much killed a longer ride today...tomorrow hopefully

r


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*A sure fix for me*

I was having the same problem, my LBS told me to "flip" the stem, which raised my bar a few mm. Voila! Problem solved, no more numbness! I realize not everyone's stem is at an angle, though...


----------

